# Exploding smartphones?



## Danny McG (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been browsing for a tempered glass screen protector for my wife's smartphone.

I noticed to my concern that a key point made in various supplier blurbs is "this screen protector is explosion proof".

Does this indicate smartphone screens routinely explode?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 31, 2017)

I hate smartphones.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 31, 2017)

just like anything some phones will have issues. The Samsung Note 7 (IIRC) had a tendency to blow-up, it was _*swiftly*_ withdrawn. Other than that though? Haven't heard anything. Look at the state of some of the screens you see on youngling's phones and you'll see that they are quite impressively strong. 

They'll have a lot of info on various tech forae


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 31, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I hate smartphones.


I hate having to take one with me if on a night out with the lads. Missus seems to check every hour or so "Where are you now?" Etc


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe what they mean is the glass is shatter proof, should you break it it just cracks rather than shatter into many pieces. Explosion proof just sounds better.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 31, 2017)

How does a phone explode?


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 31, 2017)

Way back when I built loudspeakers we used to build 'blastproofs', mainly for use in petroleum refineries and chemical works for alarms and emergency announcements. These not only guaranteed that even with 100V line they would never generate a  spark, but had shock-wave protection for the diaphragm so the speaker could go on giving instructions through the shattered ruins of the factory to anyone still alive (the British army bought quite a few for Belfast - which gives some idea about how long ago it was). So probably the explosion protection was for external rather than internal sources, to give the option of ringing an ambulance after a terror attack.

But wouldn't it be great if the ph007ne had an Ap 'grenade'(as well as the nerve gas dispenser and the pullout garotte)? Where, when frustration forced you to chuck the thing at the wall it wouldn't merely shatter, distributing shards of plastic and random buttons all over, but the shrapnel would kill everyone on that side of the room, convincing them that the thing was genuinely frustrating?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sort of like setting a Star Trek phaser to overload, have a app that overloads the battery.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 31, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> How does a phone explode?



Dunno mate, that's why I was asking about it - since reading about the explosion proof screen protectors I've kept my own phone in back pocket instead of front.
Much sooner lose a buttock than a gonad 

NOTE: NOT SPAMMING HERE, THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF THE TYPICAL ADVERT THIS THREAD IS ALL ABOUT ...
New Horrizon - Tempered-Glass Explosion - Proof Screen Protector for Samsung Galaxy S5 Premium Crystal Clear - High Quality 9H Hardness: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## mosaix (Jul 31, 2017)

Once, when I was evaluating small hand-held PCs for a customers van-sales operation, we came across a machine called a Husky (maybe you can still get them). They were rugged and spark proof (used on oil wells). The salesman's party piece was to enter the room and kick it against the far wall. On more than one occasion (according to him) his company had to fork out for minor re-decorating.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 31, 2017)

Husky (computer) - Wikipedia


----------



## Nick B (Jul 31, 2017)

Lithium ion batteries explode when pierced. That's one issue.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 31, 2017)

Nick B said:


> Lithium ion batteries explode when pierced. That's one issue.



Fairy Nuff but I can't grasp why an 'explosion proof' screen protector would help in such an instance. Probably something very simple I'm overlooking


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 31, 2017)

If it's going to explode, it's best not to overlook it too closely...!


----------



## chrispenycate (Jul 31, 2017)

I suspect the blast proofing is to protect the phone itself against erupting owners.

Telephones have had a high annoyance factor since they were introduced, and the latest generation maintain this tradition. My brother has several times dropped his mobile into a cement mixer, and hosed it down and checcked it is still working - he claims that it's because when you are working your phone cannot be superglued to you, so occasionally it's going to fall out of his overalls and plummet off a roof, or into a pot of paint, but I suspect the thing deserves it, despite not being rated 'smart'. Doing the same thing with your workmates is considered uncivilised, but who can get upset over phonicide?

Would you be happier if it were rated 'fartproof'?


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Jul 31, 2017)

I think it's more about what happens on an impact - it's an overdramatic way of saying "lots of the screen doesn't shatter in that distinctive blast pattern", rather than a "Will survive an unimaginative Hollywood action flick".


----------



## Lumens (Jul 31, 2017)

Any battery will overheat when shorted. Worry about about putting some AAA's in the same pocket where you have your keys, while you're at it. 

Or getting hit by a car accident. (Yes, even a grammatically incorrect one)


----------



## Biskit (Jul 31, 2017)

Is it a safety feature for users who get texts that start _Your mission, should you choose to accept it...  _



dannymcg said:


> Dunno mate, that's why I was asking about it - since reading about the explosion proof screen protectors I've kept my own phone in back pocket instead of front.
> Much sooner lose a buttock than a gonad


If you have the explosion-proof screen, and remember to put the phone in your back pocket _the right way round_ you just get a severe rectangular bruise instead of losing the buttock.  This also makes for a handy conversation-piece when the paramedics arrive.


----------

